# Lutino With Cool Grey Wings



## darmaivan (Nov 22, 2018)

Hello, im interested to buy this one, what mutation it is ?
The seller says it has a red eyes.
Thankyou


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Probably cinnamon lutino. When cinnamon and lutino are combined a little bit of the color can come back, although it usually looks brownish not grey.


----------



## StormiSkyes (Dec 14, 2018)

I think it may be a male lutino pearl.


----------



## mlgortt2015 (Feb 16, 2019)

im no expert....but wouldn't that be a fallow pied? the grey on wings is a mix, so it cant be a pure lutino, red eyes suggest fallow to me. very pretty, but very large bald patch.


----------



## Smerft85 (May 18, 2019)

darmaivan said:


> Hello, im interested to buy this one, what mutation it is ?
> The seller says it has a red eyes.
> Thankyou


No clue, but can you go back and send me that one in the lower right? Looks like a pied? Yup, that's the one! 😉


----------

